# Pokemon vs. Digimon



## Kero (Dec 22, 2006)

Heheh, now we all know that they can both have their... murr-worthy uses.  Now, which do you prefer?

I've been thinking about it myself.  I compare the series of anime, and I prefer Digimon (despite the stumble that is Digimon: Frontier--other than the hawtness of Lucemon); I compare the series of games, and I prefer Pokemon.

However, in the context of sexual actions, Pokemon can be more easily made into anthros.  Pikamorphs are hawt.  Admit it.  They can be used as characters!  A good bit of them can be used as templates for anthro characters, which provides a great deal of enjoyment over a long period of time.

On the other hand, Digimon, for those of you who prefer paws, is FULL of appetizing paws.  I peeked into Digimon: Zero Two vol. 1 of the manga and they've got a great pawshot of BlackWargreymon.  I felt it hard to move past that page.  >>  <<;  WereGarurumon's toes are hawt.  Guilmon can squeeze me between his toes whenever he wants.  ;3  There are a ton of candidates for that.  Hell, I was watching episode six again of Digimon Savers and that's GeoGreymon vs. Garurumon.  There must have been five or six pawshots, some of them subsequent to the other.  They WANT to turn me on.  D:

As a strong paw-lurver, I find it quite a dilemma to choose between the two, but dino toes own me.  :3  *cling*


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Dec 22, 2006)

Unfortunately Digimon wasn't popular enough in the UK, it was rarely shown and only lasted about six months on and off. If there was ever a boxset I'd probably get Tamers.


----------



## JohnTheRonso (Dec 22, 2006)

Definitly Digimon since it had some story and fantasy and not all episodes were identical like in Pokemon...


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 22, 2006)

Pokemon all the way!


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 22, 2006)

This thread needs more
 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRrTVMt-VgA


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Dec 22, 2006)

Really, there are only two Digimon I like: Exveemon and Guilmon. They did have the better cartoon though. Still, 8 Pokemon games owned and counting, so I'll say I like them both.


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 22, 2006)

diarmaidhuthence said:
			
		

> Really, there are only two Digimon I like: Exveemon and Guilmon. They did have the better cartoon though. Still, 8 Pokemon games owned and counting, so I'll say I like them both.



Yeah i have around 13 , where as the only digimon thing i ever had was a book.


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Dec 22, 2006)

Cozmo said:
			
		

> diarmaidhuthence said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I used to have a Digimon World game on PS1, but it couldn't hold my interest. I don't think there's much interest in Digimon games any more. Pity, they'd look great on next-gen consoles.


----------



## sid_hates_? (Dec 22, 2006)

Digimon...I dont know...although pokemon is ok...digimon has seemed to more easily hold my interest...the actual characters are better written and better thought out


----------



## Visimar (Dec 22, 2006)

Pokemon, obviously. While there's a couple Digimon that hold my interest, it's nothing compared to what I like about Pokemon.

I could express why I dislike Digimon, apart from the couple that I do like, so much but I'd rather not turn this into an angry fanboy/girl war. =P


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 22, 2006)

They're both pretty funky. Pokemon have their games and Digimon has huge-headed monsters that can fit into cardboard boxes (Digimon Savers, ep. 2)


----------



## Cozmo (Dec 22, 2006)

The only thing digimon had over pokemon was much better movies


----------



## rowanwand (Dec 22, 2006)

Hmm...well, Digimon does have better writers, I'll agree...

But as owner of mulitple Pokemon games, I'm gonna hafta go with that.  That, and I've always had a bit of a crush on James...XD And Pokemon anthros kick ass.  

lol Did any of you ever play the "If You Could Have Only One Pokemon, What Would It Be?" game?  XD I always chose a Ditto, because then I could make it be whatever Pokemon I wanted.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Dec 22, 2006)

Digimon: You appear in a world you know nothing about, and suddenly are attacked by usually severed heads that can speak English that only want to be your friends.  So you trap them in tiny little boxes.

Pokemon: You are in a world you know everything about because you've lived there and are chased down by a mysterious old man so he can show you his balls....poke balls that is.  And then you get your first Pokemon!  In fact, the word Pokemon is in the latest English Dictionary; as is poke balls...Digimon OR Digi Saves isn't....only saves....

Digimon's Characters: Children, so American Porn? Illegal to Draw/Watch

Pokemon's Characters: I think only Ash and his little child friends are not the legal age yet, but Nurse Joys, Officer Jennys, Brock, Misty, and every Original Gym Leader is legal to spray your seed all over!

Digimon's characters are ALL Straight

Some Pokemon are gay!

Pokemon's Characters are of all different ethnicities in one world

Digimon's characters are monsters....and children who come from different ethnic backgrounds...with no accents....except the idiot cowgirl with the cactus fetish.

If you have a crush on a Pokemon character it's usually acceptable

Digimon? You're a pedophile (In most cases they are young and in the early teens)

Pokemon's games will own every spin-off there is!  Even the CARD game is better than Yu-Gi-Oh or that one's spin-offs.  Because it works like "Magic: The Gathering" loosely, (Energy Cards = Mana Cards)

And come on guys, you know Pokemon's Theme song PWNS Digimon's

And 2 words: Team Rocket


----------



## rowanwand (Dec 22, 2006)

Yes...Team Rocket FTW!


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Dec 22, 2006)

rowanwand said:
			
		

> Yes...Team Rocket FTW!



YES! Because they proved that even Gay guys can steal....or conquer the world....or make a giant R on your chest work!!!!


----------



## Rhainor (Dec 22, 2006)

The Pokemon games are by far better than the Digimon games...although Digmon has so much *potential* for good games it's ridiculous.

As for the shows, Pokemon gets extremely repetitive.  Digimon was much better, up until season 4.  Then it just got stupid.

I voted Digimon, because I vastly prefer its show to Pokemon, and all the Pokemon games are either RPGs with turn-based combat (not my thing) or gimmicky minigames (see: Pokemon Trozei).


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Dec 22, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> The Pokemon games are by far better than the Digimon games...although Digmon has so much *potential* for good games it's ridiculous.
> 
> As for the shows, Pokemon gets extremely repetitive.  Digimon was much better, up until season 4.  Then it just got stupid.
> 
> I voted Digimon, because I vastly prefer its show to Pokemon, and all the Pokemon games are either RPGs with turn-based combat (not my thing) or gimmicky minigames (see: Pokemon Trozei).





			
				JohnTheRonso said:
			
		

> Definitly Digimon since it had some story and fantasy and not all episodes were identical like in Pokemon...





			
				diarmaidhuthence said:
			
		

> Cozmo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				Cozmo said:
			
		

> The only thing digimon had over pokemon was much better movies





			
				rowanwand said:
			
		

> Hmm...well, Digimon does have better writers, I'll agree...
> 
> But as owner of mulitple Pokemon games, I'm gonna hafta go with that.  That, and I've always had a bit of a crush on James...XD And Pokemon anthros kick ass.
> 
> lol Did any of you ever play the "If You Could Have Only One Pokemon, What Would It Be?" game?  XD I always chose a Ditto, because then I could make it be whatever Pokemon I wanted.



The point is SEXUAL preference...not who's show/games are better, get on task people!!!


----------



## Rhainor (Dec 22, 2006)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> The point is SEXUAL preference...not who's show/games are better, get on task people!!!



I don't recall that being stipulated, and I'm not sure it meets the PG-13 rating of the forums.

That said...Renamon for the ultimate win.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Dec 22, 2006)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> DruoxTheFurrinator said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude, did you read the first post? Read it again and tell me it doesn't say sexually attractive-ness or something like that...


----------



## Rhainor (Dec 22, 2006)

DruoxTheFurrinator said:
			
		

> Dude, did you read the first post? Read it again and tell me it doesn't say sexually attractive-ness or something like that...



It was mentioned, yes; but it wasn't plainly stated that the point of the thread was specifically one's sexual preference between the two.  Implied, perhaps, but I tend to ignore stuff that's only hinted at.


----------



## Get-dancing (Dec 22, 2006)

Poke'mon was so gay and was in it purely for making money. Digimon was argubley the biggest rip-off of the 20th centuary.

Enough said.


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 22, 2006)

hah! i just broke the tie, now it is digimon that has more votes for it is the pawnzor!! (thas right i said pawn not pown. you know why? cuz it sounds better and pawn is an actual word so there. plus being furry i always saw pwned as paw-ned. i am most likely the only person who thinks like this)

anyway as for the ultimate smexxyness in my book....well i would have to say my fav pokemon is ninetails. and my fav digimon is kyubimon. yah thas right i think kyubimon is the hottest thing since sunburn baby. actually all multi-tailed foxes are the hotness to me including the ninetailed fox demon from naruto.

and well i just happen to like digimon way more than pokemon even though i love both to pieces.

digimon all-time faves:
1.Kyubimon (the hotness)
2.Gallantmon crimson mode (another hotness, come on you know he must be buff under that suit of armor...)
3.Renamon (naturally)
4.Andromon (hardcore cyborg from season1)
5.Omnimon (such the badass)
6.Sakuyamon (awesomeness in a bottle)
7.Centaurumon (another from season1 that is hardcore)
8.Raidramon (the _real_ god of thunder in my books...raiden who?)
9.Devimon (the original badguy)
10.Megakabuterimon (big bad bug)


----------



## Rhainor (Dec 22, 2006)

blackdragoon said:
			
		

> 8.i forget the name but it's the thunder version of veemon with the jagged metal spike on his forehead.



That would be Raidramon.


----------



## blackdragoon (Dec 22, 2006)

thankyou kindly rhainor. i will edit that in now.


----------



## Rhainor (Dec 22, 2006)

No prob.

Heck, this stuff sticks in my head whether I want it there or not, I might as well make use of it.


----------



## DruoxTheFurrinator (Dec 22, 2006)

^I'll Admit, Digimon names do stick when you watch it regularly....

Just like Pokemon names @.@


----------



## Silverdragon00 (Dec 22, 2006)

take a hammer and bash yourself over the head with it, that'll take it outta there........and maybe a few other things.......

Pokemon I used to like more, but now I don't really care for either. The characters on Digimon are a lot more diverse and look better, I'd say thems is the best


----------



## TORA (Dec 22, 2006)

Pokemon, of course. http://www.agnph.com


----------



## Wolfblade (Dec 22, 2006)

Each successive new batch of pokemon, it seems like they are trying harder and harder to make the things as UN-pornable as possible. They get more and more anatomically impossible and just entirely unappealing as the series goes on (with rare exceptions like Lucario).

Digimon though... most of the things are screaming sexuality. Muscles, somewhat plausible anatomies, some have clothes, some are naked, etc.

There's far more sexual potential in digimon than there is in pokemon. Most digimon you can draw on-model and have them sexually appealing. Most pokemon, you HAVE to anthro or poke-morph them for them to be able to have any sort of remotely sexual appearance.


----------



## Balorspike (Dec 22, 2006)

Flamedramon...that is all


----------



## Chomperz (Dec 22, 2006)

never really got into digimon as much.. and i only like pokemon back when there was 150.


----------



## PsychoPumpkin (Dec 22, 2006)

*Digimon, but only because I haven't seen any 
anthro-Pokemon. I would need to see more Pokemon ones before actually 
picking a side *


----------



## Moon-Baby (Dec 22, 2006)

I agree with the thing about Digimon being more plausible with anatomy.

Leomon, Exveemon, and BlackWarGreymon are my faves in that.

....Leomon has a bulge....and nipples...>_>
And Exveemon is a giant muscley blue dragon. Oh Yes...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 22, 2006)

Digimon, especially because of season 3... Mmmm, Renamon... *drools*


----------



## PunkTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

Crikey! Am I the only Leomon fan in this thread? 

*looks at his little Leomon character with sword swinging action and his Digivolving Leomon action figure*


----------



## Wolfblade (Dec 22, 2006)

PunkTiger said:
			
		

> Crikey! Am I the only Leomon fan in this thread?
> 
> *looks at his little Leomon character with sword swinging action and his Digivolving Leomon action figure*



Too bad the show seems to have a hard-on for killing the guy any time he shows up. And always with a massive chest wound. Even BantyoLeomon has a huge 'x' scar covering his torso.

I once had drawn a little south park leomon with a Kenny joke to it. Dunno what happened to the image though. X3


----------



## TeeGee (Dec 22, 2006)

In my professional opinion of children's cartoons:

Digimon: Character wise better. Name wise, could get rid of "mon" off of everything. Plausible in real life.

Pokemon: Name wise and character wise fine. Not plausible in real life. Pokeballs defy physics.

Disclaimer: I in no way condone watching either show. In short, kill it with fire.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 22, 2006)

I really want to kick the person who said Digimon ripped Pokemon. Digimon existed way before Pokemon in the name of "Tamagotchi".

Anyway, Digimon, mainly because the monsters are kick-ass, not that cute shit (take note that they have that forced cuteness, as opposed to real cuteness like May and Buri-chan). WereGarurumon, Leomon, ExVeemon, Renamon, Guilmon, WarGreymon, Zudomon, 1337.

While the games of Pokemon are POPULAR, they hardly innovate MUCH GAME BREAKING. It's still the same catch stuff. Digimon games, on the other hand, are different from one another.


----------



## Icarus (Dec 22, 2006)

Digi.

Because they can speak Language  (non of this Pika Pika crud..."I don't know what you're saying!!!" "Pika piii!!!" "What is it saying?!")  and they look better.


----------



## Bokracroc (Dec 22, 2006)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> While the games of Pokemon are POPULAR, they hardly innovate MUCH GAME BREAKING. It's still the same catch stuff. Digimon games, on the other hand, are different from one another.


I think you forget that Pokemon Blue/Red were innovative. You'll have to explain "game breaking" to me though. The Digimon games I've seen (That RPGish one on PS, the fighting ones and a Mario kart rip-off) hardly seem innovative. Pokemon has stuck to the same formula (then spouted spin-offs like any good franchise. Mystery Dungeon, Snap!, Puzzle League (which really just had Pokemon glued into it)) while Digimon don't really seem to strike out. (Make RPG/Fighting/Racing game, add Digimon theme).

The Pokemon franchise was started 1995-6 but the first english game was released 1998 (says an old NMS mag), Digimon was 1997 where it competed in the 'Tamagotchi craze'.


----------



## Solaris (Dec 23, 2006)

I voted for digimon. Overall the series has more storyline then that of pokemon. I also hated that pokemon could only say their name. I highly suggest you check out Digimon X Evolution, absolutly amazing in my opinion.


----------



## Ryuusei (Dec 23, 2006)

Digimon. Angewomon got me through puberty - she's wearing BDSM belt straps for fuck's sake!


----------



## PunkTiger (Dec 24, 2006)

Wolfblade said:
			
		

> PunkTiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grrr... Don't remind me. :x Leomon has received the short end of the stick every time (or the business end, depending upon the stick). Still, my heart goes out to the big guy.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 28, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> WolfoxOkamichan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, Tamagotchi IS Digimon. Same makers (TOEI), same factors.

The FIRST Digimon game was the best of all the Digimon, and while the 2nd game look RPG-ish, it introduced a unique exploration and character growth (not just that level-up s***, certain factors like Virus and such, and the growth of your vehicle). The Racing and fighting are more like Pokemon's pinball. Spin-offs.

Red and Blue were innovative all right, but beyond that, it's still the same. In Digimon, you don't catch. YOU MAKE!


----------



## Kittiara (Dec 28, 2006)

If we're talking sexual:
Renamon is extraordinarily hot, but it's almost the only Digimon that is, and also I never got into Digimon at all so it's like... whatever.Â Â Therefore, Pokemon.Â Â I grew up obsessing over it so it's hotter.Â Â They translate better into sexy anthro girls and guys, anyway.Â Â Gardevoir FTW.

If otherwise:
Still Pokemon.Â Â It can still draw me in more easily than anything.Â Â Doesn't make it extraordinary-- it's all the same, I know XD, but I still love it best and Digimon never even caught my attention enough to make me want to play it...


----------



## InvaderPichu (Dec 28, 2006)

I like Pokemon a lot better. I think the design of the monsters are cuter and far more interesting. Most Digimon look....stupid, or boring.

Though I do love Gatomon...


----------



## Xan_vega (Dec 28, 2006)

My vote is Digimon, I like pokemon okay enough but certain popular types make me want to empty a gun into their head... but that is ancient history and I shouldn't be holding a grudge against the slutty creatures.


----------



## Khimaira (Mar 19, 2007)

I love Pokemon cuz the monsters are cute & Digimon cuz of the armours they have or the monster.

What i dislike of Pokemon is the series. Satoshi never gets old, they should change the heroe at least. What i dislike of Digimon is they put them clothes, makes everyone wonder what they hide if they take them off....


----------



## Merilon (Mar 20, 2007)

I used to like pokemon, when it first came out. I grew out of it, and thought of both pokemon and digimon a very childlike show... I followed the bandwagon and hated them both, somewhere around January however, I decided I would try to watch digimon. At first, it was painful to watch the episodes... then I started getting into it. I went back to pokemon, and couldn't stand it...

Digimon has, in my opinion, a very depressing storyline, and a good storyline, but in Pokemon, they just short of go gym to gym and fight... bleh, and most of the characters are very annoying.

I say digimon, because its story line and strong emotional qualities...


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 20, 2007)

I likes Pokemon because they's moar like animals.

I didn't like the fact that most of the Digimon seemed like kaiju monsters.


:0


----------



## Naglfar52 (Mar 22, 2007)

Well...

Games: Pokemon. Digimon games can't measure up. At all. Pokemon NetBattle gives us all the proof we need.
Anime: Digimon, Pokemon was just badly done. And am I the only one here who actually liked Frontier? >_>;
Sex appeal: Aah, they're both murrsome. There's a lot of diversity and possibilities with Pokemorphs and Digimon is full of opportunities for pr0nnification. X3

Draw. Me luffs them both.


----------



## Mortane (Mar 22, 2007)

I keep hearing about how Pokemon has Pokemorphs . . . but d'ya honestly think that we don't have the same thing in the Digimon fandom? (warning for breasts.)


. . . though Numemon probably doesn't have many fans.Â Â ;PÂ Â Still . . . humanish Digimon are out there.


----------



## Visimar (Mar 22, 2007)

EDIT: Lolz, ignore this. I totally forgot I replied here. Freaking thread necromancers...


----------



## CentariPheonix (Mar 22, 2007)

Sure, some Pokemon are strong but the Royal Knights still own. 

P.S. Anyone know the last 3 Knights? They haven't been revealed yet..


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 22, 2007)

Digimon really raised the bar In kids shows, I love almost every digi creature I see. Pokemon look more limited the digimon, less powerful (not to mention mention the show was mind numbing even as a child)


----------



## DarkMeW (Mar 22, 2007)

Dam, I was hoping this was some sort of cage match that only one would leave alive. 

If you want an opinion of someone that doesn't like either series, I'd say that Digimon would be the better. Both series are incredibly receptive and laughably shallow, but from what I've seen (and believe me my nieces use to force this stuff on me all the time) Digimon has two things that make it better then Pokemon. One is an actual story line (that is not inconsequential) in each episode that pertains to and develops the story line as a whole. Pokemon is just receptive crap with a main plot that is treated like a sub plot, there is no interaction of the two unless it's showing you what new piece of crap you should buy. Which brings to the characters, there is some character development in Digimon. What happens in one episode effects them in the next and so on. Pokemon has the same characters from start to finish, the only development is in a single episode that doesn't translate to the next and is so superficial because it's only written to fit the next cookie cutter battle plot. The only character development in Pokemon that last more then one episode is when it last two episodes to introduce a new character, but even then it's so shallow it's barely noticeable. 

So there you have it. From a person that has no invested interest in either series.


----------



## Kidou (Mar 22, 2007)

rowanwand said:
			
		

> Hmm...well, Digimon does have better writers, I'll agree...
> 
> But as owner of mulitple Pokemon games, I'm gonna hafta go with that.Â Â That, and I've always had a bit of a crush on James...XD And Pokemon anthros kick ass.Â Â
> 
> lol Did any of you ever play the "If You Could Have Only One Pokemon, What Would It Be?" game?Â Â XD I always chose a Ditto, because then I could make it be whatever Pokemon I wanted.



:O!! I'm not the only one with a crush on him! X3

I like Pokemon better as a whole personally, Plus I'm in love with Ninetales.  So...beutiful... @_@;

I will admit though that Digimon had a better show, though a little too much action at times that I care for.  I don't really like either of the shows to be honest.  If given a choice though which one I HAD to watch, It'd be Digimon, because it's less painful.


----------



## Infinity (Mar 23, 2007)

The non-originality for digimon names totally turn me off.

Pokemon on the other hand... you can draw a lot from it. The anime is not a good representation of anything. However the mechanics of the pokemon games are deep. So deep it warrants a massive community that is even bigger than the forums here.

http://www.smogon.com/ Ultimate resource for pokemon competitive battling. I've done years of study into the way pokemon plays out... I have barely scratched the surface... it is deep.


----------



## Furriesaremine (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd say for sure. Leomon. Sexy, huge. Got giant pecs. abs. arms. Everything, and a lion. Come on, is there any better. =D


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh my God! Have you seen the date on this thread?! This was from more than two years ago! Look at the dates before you post! If it's more than a month ago, leave it alone!


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jun 29, 2009)

Pokemon, they're easier to keep track of and - unlike digimon - aren't frequently robot-like. Plus they're usually cuter.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 29, 2009)

Digimon has a giant dinosaur in it that has a robotic arm and shoots rockets. 
IT FUCKING SHOOTS ROCKETS.
I could not come up with something that awesome if I wanted to.


----------



## D Void (Jun 29, 2009)

makmakmob said:


> Digimon has a giant dinosaur in it that has a robotic arm and shoots rockets.
> IT FUCKING SHOOTS ROCKETS.
> I could not come up with something that awesome if I wanted to.


 
Yer heavy weponry is a real turn on.
Now all it needs is a 50. cal and a rail gun.


----------



## Leostale (Jun 29, 2009)

POKEMON!!!......
DIGIMON!!!!....
Why must i choose?
cant i pick both?


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 29, 2009)

I can't pick :[

Pokemon because I grew up with it, or Digimon because HOLY SHIT THEY TALK.

...I just realized it says "sexually". >.>


----------



## MattyK (Jun 29, 2009)

XNexusDragonX said:


> Unfortunately Digimon wasn't popular enough in the UK, it was rarely shown and only lasted about six months on and off. If there was ever a boxset I'd probably get Tamers.


 
Quoting a fellow UK Scalie FTW.
Yeah, Digimon IMO, it grew with me thru my childhood. And outside the Fandom I still think Renamon is da bomb.

LOLNECRO
Ohh shit. I just realised that too.

GAH! Now I wanna go watch Digimon. -..-;


----------



## Magikian (Jun 29, 2009)

loldoublenecro

Pokemon.

Never really taken a massive liking to Digimon, personally.



D Void said:


> Yer heavy weponry is a real turn on.
> Now all it needs is a 50. cal and a rail gun.



I want to hit you.

Hard.

It's .50Cal.

Christ, either get it right, or don't do it at all.


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 29, 2009)

Plus one for Digimon!
Veemon, Guilmon, Renamon, Flamedramon, and so much more! :O


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 29, 2009)

neather button requested


----------



## Magikian (Jun 29, 2009)

lazyredhead said:


> neather button requested



Neither.


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 29, 2009)

Neither as in both are equal?


----------



## MattyK (Jun 29, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> Neither as in both are equal?


 
"Neither" as in "I CBA TO NOT VOTE AND PRESS THE VIEW RESULTS"
Lol. Pollwhore.


----------



## X (Jun 29, 2009)

Furriesaremine said:


> I'd say for sure. Leomon. Sexy, huge. Got giant pecs. abs. arms. Everything, and a lion. Come on, is there any better. =D



Jesus Christ, can you new people learn not to necro? the last post on this thread was over *two years ago!* check the date people.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 29, 2009)

Furriesaremine said:


> I'd say for sure. Leomon. Sexy, huge. Got giant pecs. abs. arms. Everything, and a lion. Come on, is there any better. =D



You are made of fail.

Pokemon btw, better games.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 29, 2009)

Digimon.  I have more porn of it.  lol


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd totally use pound on a female charizard.

[/necropost]


----------



## Thatch (Jun 29, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> I'd totally use pound on a female charizard.
> 
> [/necropost]



Taunt, Charm, Lick, Sweet Kiss, Bite, Vice Grip, Leer, Sleep powder, Bind, Struggle, Submission, Growth, Harden, Agility, Body Slam, (opponent may use Barrier) Pound, Pound, Pound, Pound, Pound, Pound, Growl, Barrage (opponent may use Clamp and Constrict), Focus Energy, Roar, String Shot (opponent may use Explosion), Splash, Mega Drain, Withdraw, Minimize, Yawn, Snore, Recover, Return


I love this.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 29, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Taunt, Charm, Lick, Sweet Kiss, Bite, Vice Grip, Leer, Sleep powder, Bind, Struggle, Submission, Growth, Harden, Agility, Body Slam, (opponent may use Barrier) Pound, Pound, Pound, Pound, Pound, Pound, Growl, Barrage (opponent may use Clamp and Constrict), Focus Energy, Roar, String Shot (opponent may use Explosion), Splash, Mega Drain, Withdraw, Minimize, Yawn, Snore, Recover, Return
> 
> 
> I love this.



<3


----------



## PriestRevan (Jun 29, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Taunt, Charm, Lick, Sweet Kiss, Bite, Vice Grip, Leer, Sleep powder, Bind, Struggle, Submission, Growth, Harden, Agility, Body Slam, (opponent may use Barrier) Pound, Pound, Pound, Pound, Pound, Pound, Growl, Barrage (opponent may use Clamp and Constrict), Focus Energy, Roar, String Shot (opponent may use Explosion), Splash, Mega Drain, Withdraw, Minimize, Yawn, Snore, Recover, Return
> 
> 
> I love this.


 
Water gun? Dynamic Punch?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 29, 2009)

PriestRevan said:


> Water gun? Dynamic Punch?



Make you own :V

But watch out, I have copyrights for this.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jun 29, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Taunt, Charm, Lick, Sweet Kiss, Bite, Vice Grip, Leer, Sleep powder, Bind, Struggle, Submission, Growth, Harden, Agility, Body Slam, (opponent may use Barrier) Pound, Pound, Pound, Pound, Pound, Pound, Growl, Barrage (opponent may use Clamp and Constrict), Focus Energy, Roar, String Shot (opponent may use Explosion), Splash, Mega Drain, Withdraw, Minimize, Yawn, Snore, Recover, Return
> 
> 
> I love this.



I can only imagine how many furries just beat off to this.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 29, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> I can only imagine how many furries just beat off to this.



You know, I never did. Does that mean I'm a bad furry?


----------



## Beta Link (Jun 29, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Taunt, Charm, Lick, Sweet Kiss, Bite, Vice Grip, Leer, Sleep powder, Bind, Struggle, Submission, Growth, Harden, Agility, Body Slam, (opponent may use Barrier) Pound, Pound, Pound, Pound, Pound, Pound, Growl, Barrage (opponent may use Clamp and Constrict), Focus Energy, Roar, String Shot (opponent may use Explosion), Splash, Mega Drain, Withdraw, Minimize, Yawn, Snore, Recover, Return
> 
> 
> I love this.


You are fucking brilliant.


Ehm... Anyway, I'd really prefer neither. But if I had to choose, PokÃ©mon.


[/gravedig/dredge/necro]


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 29, 2009)

szopaw said:


> But watch out, I have copyrights for this.



That better be a fuckin' joint copyright >:[


----------



## Wulf (Jun 29, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Taunt, Charm, Lick, Sweet Kiss, Bite, Vice Grip, Leer, Sleep powder, Bind, Struggle, Submission, Growth, Harden, Agility, Body Slam, (opponent may use Barrier) Pound, Pound, Pound, Pound, Pound, Pound, Growl, Barrage (opponent may use Clamp and Constrict), Focus Energy, Roar, String Shot (opponent may use Explosion), Splash, Mega Drain, Withdraw, Minimize, Yawn, Snore, Recover, Return
> 
> 
> I love this.


Classic.

Bad furry. Baaad.


----------



## Hackfox (Jun 29, 2009)

Pokemon...>>; Digimon? I never even watched the show. I only know there's a red one.


----------

